# Best kayak saddle rack for cars



## Braeden R (Nov 11, 2020)

I recently purchased a wilderness systems recon 12. I am trying to find a car rack that will support a 38” wide kayak. Any ideas/brands would be helpful. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Check out the Malone kayak racks, I use them for my feel free lure kayak which is also fairly wide 35"s and weighs 80pounds. They are well built and hold the weight easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Braeden R said:


> I recently purchased a wilderness systems recon 12. I am trying to find a car rack that will support a 38” wide kayak. Any ideas/brands would be helpful. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I used to just use these with my Tarpon 140. They worked fine.


----------

